# Now they show up!



## tkyklr1 (Feb 15, 2015)

About 150 Redheads in a pond not far from my house.


----------



## devilchild (Feb 15, 2015)

*Nice Picture*

Awesome pic, have had similar views here. Last weekend on a local pond  I hunt, I counted more ducks in one morning than I had seen there all duck season. I am always curious how much is due to being later in the winter or lack of hunting pressure.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've noticed the same thing. I was at guntersville getting ready for a tournament. And with the lake not having pressure and some solid fronts it is absolutely loaded..


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 15, 2015)

As I was going from Darien to Brunswick last week there were TEAL-TEAL-And MORE TEAL sun bathing in the Ducks Unlimited  Project Ponds!!!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yall can have the ducks... I want that house!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Nelson, if you had all that you would'nt. have all that time to duck hunt!!!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 16, 2015)

They are showing up here good with the nasty weather, wished it was back the first to mid January


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 17, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> Hey Nelson, if you had all that you would'nt. have all that time to duck hunt!!!!



You know there is a lot of truth to that. I am still driving my old 2004 pick up because I don't want a truck payment and so on. I am NOT saying it is always the case but a lot of people have nice things but no time or extra money to use them......


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 20, 2015)

Saw some redheads on lake jodeco this morn. Henry/clayton Cty line


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 21, 2015)

on topic /need I say more


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Feb 24, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> You know there is a lot of truth to that. I am still driving my old 2004 pick up because I don't want a truck payment and so on. I am NOT saying it is always the case but a lot of people have nice things but no time or extra money to use them......



This is ooooo so true! and people would be wise to think about this.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 25, 2015)

This is the other day...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 25, 2015)

Saw this from a buddy, Chesapeake Bay, 20 FEB.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been in Maryland this time of year. Divers of all kinds on all the rivers. I tried to book a duck hunt up there but was told everybody goose hunts. Not many duck hunters


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 2, 2015)

seen a handfull of redheads over here in the bahamas


----------



## kevbo3333 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ducks all over middle ga. Most I have ever seen around here.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Mar 4, 2015)

I live in Johns Creek, Ga, and drive down McGinnis Ferry road toward Suwanee everyday.  There's a small detention pond that butts right up next to McGinnis Ferry on land belonging to Forsyth County Water and Sewer property.

Last year at this time there were several pairs of buffleheads wintering there (pretty, but not really exciting).  But this year, some days the thing is wall-to-wall redheads (I always had a thing for natural redheads)!  There's also a few green heads thrown in for good measure (probably tamies off the nearby Chattahoochee).  I've noticed that the green heads kinda segregate themselves from the redheads.  I guess it's the old "birds of a feather," thing.

Don't know why, but I just love driving by this pond and seeing this site, whether or not there is anything I can do about it.  It's a shame the bad weather up north came so late in the year.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> seen a handfull of redheads over here in the bahamas



bet those legs were good and tan!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Went past a pond today that was holding 200+ redheads and BBs.  This pond is fully fenced and receives no pressure at any time.  Im sure they just showed up.


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 5, 2015)

bander_TC50 said:


> bet those legs were good and tan!



some locals tell me they see good nubers of teal pintails and redheads. I have only ever seen redheads. But then again i dont go looking for them.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> But then again i dont go looking for them.



I, on the other hand, am always on the lookout for redheads when visiting the Bahamas (blonds and brunettes are okay, too)!


----------

